# Bale Baron custom rates



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

What's the going rate for running the Bale Baron for someone? If I were to either go pick up at their field or if they pull it off a wagon and I'm stationary just to package the bales.
I apologize for posting here. I'm still learning. I realized there is a forum for custom rates after I posted this.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would charge by the hour in either case, man and machine rates? Not sure in your area, out here it would be $150 plus per hour. 
Not including trucking to and from...
So their best intrest would be to feed you stationary!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have quoted $1 a bale just to bundle but have not done any. Would have to be real careful about bale length with someone else baling.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayman7502 said:


> What's the going rate for running the Bale Baron for someone? If I were to either go pick up at their field or if they pull it off a wagon and I'm stationary just to package the bales.
> I apologize for posting here. I'm still learning. I realized there is a forum for custom rates after I posted this.


Moved it for you


----------



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you swmnhay


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> I would charge by the hour in either case, man and machine rates? Not sure in your area, out here it would be $150 plus per hour.
> Not including trucking to and from...
> So their best intrest would be to feed you stationary!


Except that would make them a lot more work just to save a buck.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lanefarms has good advice. I probably wouldn't even consider it unless your doing the baling too. If they have no experiance bailing in front of a baron, chances are the bales will be wrong.

Not sure what's fair for custom rates. But it's a very expensive machine making a hard job much much more convienent. That is worth quite a bit.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

$1 bale to bundle


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> $1 bale to bundle


How would that work out hourly in good fields?


----------



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

I appreciate the information. I’m new to managing and decision making for our operation. I have much more to learn! I enjoy all the knowledge that the HT community has to offer.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

[quote name="8350HiTech" post="953670" timestamp="1553949450"]How would that work out hourly in good fields?[/quo

You can averaged over 700 an hour behind 2 balers.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> How would that work out hourly in good fields?


700 pretty easy. Get in good big fields I can do on the upper end of 900 hr


----------

